

Show HN: samefeather: LinkedIn for your interests - geekinme

We are looking to get feedback for http://www.samefeather.com. We have tried this with friends and family but want to get some critical feedback (note to self: do this sooner next time).<p>SameFeather is a location based network of people with similar interests. Our emphasis is offline. We provide a way for people to find others in their vicinity that share their interests and meet them offline. We are trying to stay away from calling it a social network because that seems to scare away a lot of people. The differentiating factor from whats already out there is we focus on individuals and allow them to create personal groups around their interests.<p>We are thinking about a possible mobile app in the future based on some more real user testing/feedback.<p>Thanks!
======
gw666
Inviting site design; signup was easy, clear, and errorless; I like the
overall concept. I think it's a great idea. Best of luck; hope you succeed!

~~~
geekinme
gw666, thanks for the encouraging comments! We are trying to find a proper
product market fit and are open to suggestions if you have any.

